# Windows cannot find 'C:\Program Files (x86)\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe'.



## Agent-ESv1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello,

I read the instructions thread announcement and am not able to do any of the preliminary scans because I am using Windows Vista x64. My problem seems to be pretty straighforward as I know what it is but do not know how to get rid of it.

I just recently installed an alternative windows shell called emerge and alongside of it I was using RocketDock. After installing emerge I got this error when logging into windows:

Windows cannot find 'C:\Program Files (x86)\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe'. Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again.

Windows cannot find 'C:\Program Files (x86)\ObjectDesktop\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe'. Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again.

I did a TrendMicro scan and a Kaspersky scan and both returned zero results.


----------



## Agent-ESv1 (Aug 8, 2006)

I kept reading around the forums and found the 64bit version that works. My log is attached now.


----------



## TheBruce1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello

As this issues is not malware related i am moving this thread to the General Security section.



> Please note that Windows XP x64 Edition, Windows Vista 64-bit Editions, and alternate shells are not supported.


http://rocketdock.com/download


----------



## Agent-ESv1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh I never noticed that. Had never had any problems with it when it was installed. It was only until I uninstalled it that the message came up. hmmmm. Unusual I let that slip past me :/


----------



## Agent-ESv1 (Aug 8, 2006)

Update on my end***

I only get those errors when in the emerge shell. when logging on with my default explorer.exe shell nothing pops up at startup. Not really sure where to look. Have taken this to the developers forums also.


----------

